# One of my favorite pigeon routines



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Every morning, my pet pigeon Avris is the first thing I see. She sneaks from her perch to the far side of my bed at sunrise and softly coos for me to wake up. When I do, she crawls close and cuddles into my hand and face. She’s like a fluffy stuffed animal. Then she looks so proud once I’m out of bed and she can chill out on my shoulder.

I never really get to sleep in, but I always start the day in a good mood because of her. I wish everyone could experience a pigeon like her.

Just wanted to share one of my favorite daily pigeon things! Have a great day!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Chrysurus 😊!!! 
Glad to see that you and Avris are fine! 

Thanks for sharing one of your favorite daily pigeon things!!!


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

Chrysurus said:


> View attachment 102604
> View attachment 102603
> 
> View attachment 102606
> ...





Chrysurus said:


> View attachment 102604
> View attachment 102603
> 
> View attachment 102606
> ...


hi that's awesome you know pigeons are very smart they will never forget you i got one that was hand raise i call him charlie he lives with other 20 birds in the big loft my loft is 4 meters wide and 7 meters long every day i let them out and charlie lands on my shoulder and he sticks to me like glue and he follows me everywhere even down to the shops loves going for a drive in the car good luk.


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Hi Chrysurus 😊!!!
> Glad to see that you and Avris are fine!
> 
> Thanks for sharing one of your favorite daily pigeon things!!!


Hey there, friend!! 😁 Thank you so much, I hope you and your pigeons are doing well, too! Avris is cooing against my hand as I type lol she’s so sweet. I love pigeons ❤


----------



## Chrysurus (Oct 2, 2021)

JOHN JOSIP said:


> hi that's awesome you know pigeons are very smart they will never forget you i got one that was hand raise i call him charlie he lives with other 20 birds in the big loft my loft is 4 meters wide and 7 meters long every day i let them out and charlie lands on my shoulder and he sticks to me like glue and he follows me everywhere even down to the shops loves going for a drive in the car good luk.
> View attachment 102610


Awww this is an awesome story!! And wow he is such a stunning bird. You are a lucky pair to have each other’s company and friendship!


----------



## Hyacinth (12 mo ago)

Thanks so much for sharing, Chrysurus!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Chrysurus said:


> Hey there, friend!! 😁 Thank you so much, I hope you and your pigeons are doing well, too! Avris is cooing against my hand as I type lol she’s so sweet. I love pigeons ❤


Oh, she's so lovely! 
Give her a big cuddle from me 😊❤!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

awww
I once used to feed a cat called tuxy, she was like avris; once you gave her milk, she would nuzzle you as much as she could, and literally be a blob of glue until her kitten started screaming at her for food. she was a stray, but very well behaved and loving. 

and don't worry, she never hunted a pigeon ever. she used to eat rats because there were no pigeons in that area. once she went for a pigeon and I scolded her, so now she lets pigeons come in front of her without getting attacked


----------



## Carrollar (5 mo ago)

Awwww this is so sweet! My rescued racing pigeon still kind of hates me but probably less than when we first met a couple of months ago  he comes out of his house to see me now anyway so that's good! I would love it if he was as happy as your lovely pigeon ❤


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

Colombina said:


> Hi Chrysurus 😊!!!
> Glad to see that you and Avris are fine!
> 
> Thanks for sharing one of your favorite daily pigeon things!!!


I so enjoyed reading that. My pigeon Homer would know just the right time to push my son's bedroom door open and
fly up onto his pillow to say it's time to get up. How I love pigeons! I have a friend who insists on buying cockatiels to replace her deceased parot, and then complains she just can't bond with them. Pigeons Bond with you!


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

Barbjmark said:


> I so enjoyed reading that. My pigeon Homer would know just the right time to push my son's bedroom door open and
> fly up onto his pillow to say it's time to get up. How I love pigeons! I have a friend who insists on buying cockatiels to replace her deceased parot, and then complains she just can't bond with them. Pigeons Bond with you!


aww, that's so cute of Homer, I can just imagine him flying into a pillow and acting like the rooster of the house lol. 

i've noticed that of all the birds I see, the pigeons stick to me like glue the most. they never resist the chance to cuddle and get a treat or two!


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

Carrollar said:


> Awwww this is so sweet! My rescued racing pigeon still kind of hates me but probably less than when we first met a couple of months ago  he comes out of his house to see me now anyway so that's good! I would love it if he was as happy as your lovely pigeon ❤


My Homer was not friendly when we rescued him. He was about 4 weeks old, had a badly injured wing. I made him a bed on top of the fridge so he'd be extra warm. I could see he liked it, but at first he wacked me with his good wing if I got too close. In a short time he figured out this is who the food and water comes from. Then we gave him a cage that we left open So he thought of it as his bed food and water.
We let him come and go as he pleased, even took him outside. He asked to go out if it was drizzling.He lifted his wing at the sliding patio door. Soon he was a member of the family. He loved green split peas and chopped unsalted roasted peanuts, which should help make your bird and most pigeons.a friend for life, (But I was told they need a varied
diet),


----------



## Sayu (2 mo ago)

Omg she's so adorable!!! You two are so cute!! I have a pigeon named arisu .I got him for only 1 week in he doest do what yours do oviosly but (check out photo )💓💓 I know me and arisu will get along better in the future not only by this


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

awww
good luck making friends with arisu!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Aww such sweet little darlings!


----------

